# The ootheca hatched about two week ago.



## Adamski (May 26, 2005)

Well the ootheca i was realy worried about hatched four little nymphs yay( in a sarcastic way) two of them died and now i have two left, i had ordered food of the interent for the next lot coming out but no sign of them at all, then just today i accidently broke the ootheca by dropping it on the floor and now there are loads of little white and black eggs exposed out of the shell. :x I realy can't be bothered with this anymore, my feamle giant asian has molted again and seems to have lost use of her little leg on the end of her grabbing arm, i think she has hurt her abdomen juring the molt aswell   and it has been 3 days since she molted and she won't take anyu prey   . I a depressed with these mantids and realy don't know what to do at all.


----------



## dino (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello,

I am sorry about you droping the ooth. on the floor and it cracked open. :shock: Well try to be more careful next time and I wish you luck with your last 2 nymphs. Just hope when they get older that they are different genders.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2005)

Never thought an ooth could crack open by dropping it. Just sounds like you need some help with your mantis problems. Thats what we are here for  Hey, sometimes I have problems with em too.


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 6, 2005)

Ouch sorry to hear about the broken ooth! Maybe you can still save it? Try keeping it warm and somewhat humid, so that the exposed eggs don't dry out. I don't know if this will actually save it, but it's worth trying isn't it?


----------



## dino (Jun 25, 2005)

> Ouch sorry to hear about the broken ooth! Maybe you can still save it? Try keeping it warm and somewhat humid, so that the exposed eggs don't dry out. I don't know if this will actually save it, but it's worth trying isn't it?


Good idea Peekaboo :wink:


----------

